

RethinkDB 1.5: secondary indexes, batched inserts, much more - coffeemug
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/1.5-release/

======
nanodeath
"The 1.5 release includes support for relaxed durability (off by default, of
course)."

Zing ;)

------
ddorian43
Looking forward to Mongodb vs Rethinkdb (no reply writes) benchmark.

Also the secondary-indexes faq link is partially broken (doesn't scroll to the
right part). (firefox is broken, chrome works)

~~~
coffeemug
Hmm, the faq scrolls correctly for me, but I'll double check.

We're actually really excited now that we're at a point where we can do
apples-to-apples benchmarks. I'm really looking forward seeing the results.

~~~
ddorian43
doesn't scroll on firefox.21.windows7 works on chrome

